# 99 740iL Loud ticking at idle-2k rpm



## marksr20 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased my 99 740IL with 138k on the clock. I have a major issue with the car as stated in the thread title. The car shakes like it has an upgraded cam in a chevy... At idle there is a loud ticking noise coming from the drivers side cylinder bank.. sounds like it is from the head area. I have a SES light that is on and the codes I received from my scanner are stating 3 misfire codes and one o2 sensor code. Today I put new spark plugs in the car and I changed the oil. I figured I would start by eliminating the easy fix's first. This smoothed out the throttle response from idle-2000rpm SLIGHTY.. After 2k rpm the car runs very smooth and has plenty of power, the ticking isnt hardly noticable(not because I cant hear it from the wind, but because it is almost gone away). If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be greatly appreciated. 

I purchased this vehicle for my grandfather who really loves the car and I am mechanically inclined(work on nissans for the past 15 years in racing and street applications, but I know this is far from nissans mechanics). Any questions please let me know and I will give you all the information I can, what is stated above pretty much explains the jist of it. I thank everyone that looks at this thread and helps! 

Have a great day.

Mark


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

i would suggest checking the vacuum with a guage, as this could help indicate a vacuum leak or possible bad valve. this is. of course, without being able to hear the 'ticking' in person, so i am just going on what i would start with if you brought it to me to diagnose.

some other possibles are injectors, as they can tend to get noisy, as well as lifters. 

are you able to get live data with your code reader?? if so, check the sample rate by looking at the rpm while blipping the throttle. the faster the rpm follows the better. if it's slow, then the next test will have to be done slower and rely more on hearing changes in rpm. you can locate a vacuum leak with a propane torch (unlit) with a hose attatched to the nozzle. open the valve and 'sniff' around intake gaskets, noting any changes in rpm and engine sound. the o2 sensor voltages can be checked for verification (even if there is no noticeable changes, but the slower the sample rate the slower you should 'sniff')

i hope this helps. 


df


----------



## marksr20 (Dec 12, 2009)

If I was to get a video of the car running would that help at all? I know the sound quality will not be as good as if you were standing here to listen, but it should help better describe the problem. Thanks

Mark


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

sounds like a hydrolic lifter problem. but yes, it would be best if we were able to hear the sound. in the case of the lifter, i recommend a pour in oil detergent. common brand would be CD2, this is poured into the oil and will help clean up deposits left by years of carbon build up in the oil. just a suggestion.


----------



## marksr20 (Dec 12, 2009)

I did the CD2 today along with an oil change w/filter. The sound is still the same but hopefully over the next few days the cd2 oil treatment works a little better. I do have a video though, I am going to upload it in the next few minutes! Thansk again everyone for your help!


----------



## marksr20 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

FWIW, I had similar issue with my 2005 330ci. Constant tick from the engine developed. Once investigated and repaired, it was a stuck lifter which scored the exhaust camshaft. Both were replaced and the problem was gone. Fortunately it was under warranty for me.

There was no stated cause, it just happened when I was out having a lot of fun. The I6 cars from the E36 to E46 are known for some lifter noise during aggressive driving events like auto-cross or track days. Normally the problem resolves itself on the drive home. For me it did not.

Good luck!

EDIT: That sounds like a diesel. Mine was nowhere near that loud.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

definately sounds like a stuck hydrolic lifter. i was looking at an E38 about 2 years back, had the same noise. probably lengthy intervals on the oil changes would have caused this. especially if using conventional oil that will break down, burn up and stick to everything. like oil passages. mine makes a slight knocking sound at startup, which i was told was normal? hmm. this due to sitting over a few hours, allowing oil to flow out of the passages that oporate the variable cam. i started using thicker oil synthetic oil along with a synthetic Lucas oil treatment. seems to have done the job. i try and change the oil at 4000 mile intervals. 

see how the oil treatment does. you may need another bottle of the CD2 detergent because your car holds up to 8 quarts of oil! at least my E38s 4.4 does. its a little less, but not by much.


----------

